# sump lighting



## binhle (Sep 19, 2011)

just wondering if it's ok to have the lighting cycle in the refugium the same as the show tank.
So far the cycle is opposite. The sump light comes on only when the show tank light goes off. I want to be to able see the sump/refugium as well as the show tank at the same time. Any thoughts ?


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Having them on a reverse schedule (assuming you have macroalgaes) helps minimize ph swings. That said, keeping the lights on 24/7 will increase nutrient uptake. You could split the difference and just have an overlap period where you can see both tanks...


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Or install a CF utility light, that's what I do.


----------

